# Ski Sundown (night): Tuesday, 1/8/2008



## Greg (Jan 3, 2008)

Tuesday is supposed to be the big warm-up day next week so I'm leaning towards that night for the next night session.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

Definitely out for Tuesday, won't be able to make Wednesday either...


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be working so say "hi" if you see me.   I'll be in one of those lovely Loss Prevention jackets of royal blue/black/purple.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2008)

I also might not be opposed to an afternoon session to take advantage of some warmth and daylight...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> I also might not be opposed to an afternoon session to take advantage of some warmth and daylight...



I need to run it by the boss, but I might burn a vac day on Tuesday.  Or at least a half day.  What time do the school groups usually arrive?  I would like to get the bulk of my time in before the kiddies show up.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I need to run it by the boss, but I might burn a vac day on Tuesday.  Or at least a half day.  What time do the school groups usually arrive?  I would like to get the bulk of my time in before the kiddies show up.



No idea. 3-ish? I would be aiming for a 1 pm start time.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> No idea. 3-ish? I would be aiming for a 1 pm start time.



I was thinking a noon or 1 pm start as well.  I'll confirm the day off and let you know.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I was thinking a noon or 1 pm start as well.  I'll confirm the day off and let you know.



I'm not definite on the afternoon thing. I can probably swing it if the weather warrants it though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm not definite on the afternoon thing. I can probably swing it if the weather warrants it though.



I might get out on Sunday so I would be happy with just a night session on Tuesday.  I'll keep an eye on the weather.  Tuesday is still a ways out but the daytime high is 50 or 51 and the night time low is 33 with a chance of r&^%.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd guess that the school groups wouldn't start showing up before 3:00.  I should be able to get you a definitive answer tonight though...  If I remember..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'd guess that the school groups wouldn't start showing up before 3:00.  I should be able to get you a definitive answer tonight though...  If I remember..



No biggie.  The afternoon thing is up in the air anyway.  NE doesn't get the same traffic as the rest of the Hill when the ski groups are around.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I might get out on Sunday so I would be happy with just a night session on Tuesday.  I'll keep an eye on the weather.  Tuesday is still a ways out but the daytime high is 50 or 51 and the night time low is 33 with a chance of r&^%.



Okay. We'll play it by ear. If it's sunny and 55*F that day, I'll make a break for it. Otherwise, night session.


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I'll be there on Tuesday night 1/8.  I'll be racing on Gunbarrel for my employer's ski team in the CISC (CT Industrial Ski Council).  Racing every Tuesday night from now until late February.  

Once I'm done racing, I'll hit some bumps on Nor'Easter with anyone who's around.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> Once I'm done racing, I'll hit some bumps on Nor'Easter with anyone who's around.



If I'm ever there at night, I'm always there until last chair.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 3, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> I think I'll be there on Tuesday night 1/8.  I'll be racing on Gunbarrel for my employer's ski team in the CISC (CT Industrial Ski Council).  Racing every Tuesday night from now until late February.
> 
> Once I'm done racing, I'll hit some bumps on Nor'Easter with anyone who's around.



Jeff I did Tuesday nights at Sundown for CISC last year


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 3, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Jeff I did Tuesday nights at Sundown for CISC last year



How was it?  You decided to not do it this year?

This will be my first time racing in like 30 years (since I was a kid).  Should be interesting.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Jeff I did Tuesday nights at Sundown for CISC last year



You did?


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 3, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> How was it?  You decided to not do it this year?
> 
> This will be my first time racing in like 30 years (since I was a kid).  Should be interesting.



It was OK- only problem is that people tend to crowd around the gates to watch the skiers come down. A group did that during one of my runs and I freaked out because I thought I was going to crash into them... so I crashed into the gate instead. Kinda lost the taste for it after that... but they give away loads of free stuff!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

I probably bumped a chair for you, I worked every Tuesday night last year.  Some of you snooty racer types really annoyed me...


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, what with our pre-coordinated matching gaper white outfits and all, we can have a real tude.

Not to hijack this thread too much more... Tuesday's out for me. Gonna me skiing Monday and can't do two days in a row during the work-week.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Yeah, what with our pre-coordinated matching gaper white outfits and all, we can have a real tude.



That must have been what annoyed me, the matching white outfits....  Or maybe it was the old, overweight guys in speed suits...


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 3, 2008)

I never really got into it... you're right though... _most_ of those racers were- I don't know... jerks? Yeah, that's a good way to describe them. :lol: There were a couple of cool people sprinkled in the mix though...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I never really got into it... you're right though... _most_ of those racers were- I don't know... jerks? Yeah, that's a good way to describe them. :lol: There were a couple of cool people sprinkled in the mix though...



You'll notice that I was trying to be nice and said only _some_ of the racers were _annoying_.  I like your assessment better though...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm going to be at Sundown by 11:30ish on Tuesday.  Anyone else getting an early start?


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm going to be at Sundown by 11:30ish on Tuesday.  Anyone else getting an early start?



Still considering Tuesday afternoon depending on the weather.


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll be at Sundown in the 5:30 to 6:00 range.  I don't start racing until 7:00 so if anyone's around then, I'd like to ski the Nor'Easter bumps, among other runs.  Will anyone still be there then?  I also will be freeskiing after 9:00 (and sporadically b/w 7:00 & 9:00).


----------

